# Ford 5610 Good Hay Making Tractor?



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Thoughts i'd see what you all thought of a Ford 5610 for a hay tractor. As far as using to using a 9ft Haybine, and if it would be enough tractor to handle a NH 269 Baler and wagon behind it, on semi hilly fields. I'm currently using a Kioti DK50 Hst SubCompact tractor and can do whatever i want with it as long as i'm in 4wheel when i go down or up the hills. My biggest concern is i would like to put the NH 53A kicker i have on this 269 so i don't need all the help stackin on the wagon. My thoughts are that i could probably put the kicker on and be fine with the Kicker, and small wagons. I'm only made about 1600 bales this past summer, could possibly get close to 2,000 bales this coming summer. Sure would be nice to have the kicker on and be able to do it myself.

There's a sale coming up that has a nice looking Ford 5610 but i'm not sure what the value of it would be. Just incase it goes cheap i want to be prepared, all thought i could defently put the money to better use else where.

Thanks all


----------



## shortrow

I have a Ford 7610, and I've run many a 5610 in my days. They're (in my ford-loving opinion) one of the best all around tractors a forage producer could have. Good power and economical to operate. Not to mention a bulletproof drivetrain . I'd say if it's in your means go for it.


----------



## deadmoose

You have realized the limits of your CUT. It was built for homeowner use. Good luck on your upgrade to a farm tractor. My upgrade came this fall. Night and day.


----------



## RockmartGA

I second what @shortrow said about the 5610. Great tractors.

According to Tractordata.com, here is how the 5610 stacks up against your current tractor:

*5610*
62 hp PTO
6300 pounds weight
Manufactured 1982-93

*Kioti DK50*
41 hp PTO
3800 pounds weight

Basically, its half again the tractor you have.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I realize its a lot more tractor, and i know weight wise is a big thing when pullin the baler, I guess my only concern with it would be is it plenty of weight to hold me back like my CUT does in 4wheel drive? Trust me i don't want to wear my CUT out, looking back now if i knew i was going to get into hay making this soon, i would of saved my money and just bout a used farm tractor with a loader. Im not using the loader as much as i thought i would lol.

You guys have any idea what a Ford 5610 value you might be? I really have no idea, i'm thinking i don't have the extra dough for it.


----------



## Josh in WNY

I agree with all of the above. We have a Ford 5000 diesel on our farm with a loader and it has been a great tractor for haying. For many years, it was our only "big" tractor and it did all of the haying except the raking (which my uncles Ford 8N handled). The 5610 is an updated version of the 5000/6000 Fords and does have some improvements. Our 5000 is the rowcrop/utility version and has always had a loader on it. The rear tires (18.4-30) have 3 bolt in weights each as well as being loaded, so we have never had a problem on any of the hills on the farm. I don't think we needed that much weight in it for haying, but with the loader, it came in handy.

For a number of years, we baled with a JD336 baler mounted with a kicker pulling a wagon behind. The only problem I ever remember having with that setup was that the tractor would really lug down when you pulled a steep hill with almost a full load on the wagon. Prior to having the JD336, we had a New Holland baler with a thrower on it, but I don't remember which model. I realize that we haven't worked it to death, but as far as I know, the only major repairs we have ever had to do were replacing a worn-out clutch a few times, a new water pump and fan, and patching the radiator once. The tractor was built in 1969 and is still on its original engine, injector pump and transmission (but I will admit that it is nearing time for an overhaul on the engine and pump).

As far as price, 5000 like I have are bringing anywhere from 5k to 10k in my area, depending on condition. The 5610 would be a few thousand more since it is newer. It seems like tractors in this size range are holding their value pretty well since small timers like us want them for a main tractor just as much as bigger farms want them as a utility tractor.

Hope this helps, good luck with your upcoming sale.


----------



## Fowllife

I agree with all of the above. The only issue I can see would be the 8 speed tranny. I have found that I have a hard time finding a good baling speed. There are somewhat large jumps in MPH between 2-4 gear, it can be a pain with an old baler in heavy first cut. If you find one with multipower that wouldn't be an issue though. I also like the simplicity/reliability of the older Fords. I would think $8k would be the low end for a price, pushing $12-15k for a nice one with multipower. Search tractorhouse.com for a price in your area. If you want a cab tractor though you may need to step up to a 6610. I haven't seen many 5610's with a cab


----------



## Mike120

I agree with the positive opinion on Fords. I've got a 7710 now and it's the fourth Ford I've owned. I've been around them most of my life. They're easy to work on and parts are readily available. A quick search on Tractorhouse shows the 5610 running from $9K to $15K, I'd guess you're looking at around $10-$11K depending on hours, etc.


----------



## slowzuki

I'll be the only negative on here, I don't like the separate power steering reservoir, those small fords always seem to have weak or broken powersteering on them. Other than that they are a great haying tractor.


----------



## Josh in WNY

slowzuki said:


> I'll be the only negative on here, I don't like the separate power steering reservoir, those small fords always seem to have weak or broken powersteering on them. Other than that they are a great haying tractor.


That's the one repair I forgot to mention, we had to replace the bushings on the power steering cylinder and I had them rebuild the cylinder while it was out. Depending on the model and what year it was built, there were a few different versions of power steering on the 5000s. I'm not sure what they ended up going with in the 5610.

The dual-speed option on the transmission is one thing I would really like to have, but I'm not sure how well it held up over time. Anyone know?


----------



## Mike120

Slowzuki and Josh have brought up a good point on the steering. I've only run into a "going bad" steering pump once and, unless it's real bad, you only feel the slack in the steering when the tractor is at operating temperature. So get her warm before you buy. I let the dealer change the steering pump filter, 'cause on mine you've got to disassemble the unit. I didn't have that on the smaller Fords so it might be only an issue on the bigger ones.

I've got the Dual Power on my current 7710 and I really like it. I had a 7710 with just the 8 speed and the dual power hi/lo fills the gap very nicely. I change my hydraulic filters and test the fluid regularly though and the tractor has just under 4K on the clock.


----------



## deadmoose

How often do you test your hyd fluid? Is that done locally or shipped off? What does it run?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Hi Whit,
I have an '82 5610 that has been my main haying tractor for 25+ years. It has had the smoke screw twisted a little, but not radically. That said, it has been an excellent tractor for me. It handles a NH 408 discbine just fine (8' 3" cut), so a 9' haybine should be no problem. It also has handled a NH 315 baler with kicker and 18' wagon, and is now running a NH 570 with belt thrower and the same wagons. I have had no problems with hills, either up or down. The tractor is 2 wheel drive with 18.4x30 tires loaded but no wheel weights. I agree that the dual power would be an advantage, but I have gotten along fine without it.
I just acquired an '89 5610-II with the same basic setup,and with dual power, but I have not used it for haying as of yet. The '82 has power assist steering, while the '89 has full hydrostatic power steering. I definitely prefer the hydrostatic! I also have an '84 3910 that has been my rake/tedder tractor, and occasionally can do backup on the baler, as long as the hills don't get too steep. One thig that I would suggest is to look for a tractor with dual hydraulic pumps, although they are relatively scarce The improvement in response is definitely noticeable.
HTH, Dave


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I'm afraid i can't swing 10k now for another piece of equipment. Being self-employeed in todays economy is tough, I have been fortunate to stay busy but you just never know what's to come. I will just have to keep using the CUT for a few years. I sure would like to try the kicker but i duno is that just one more thing to go wrong, or is there not much to go wrong w/ them. I just have a NH 53A kicker.


----------



## Mike120

deadmoose said:


> How often do you test your hyd fluid? Is that done locally or shipped off? What does it run?


I use Polaris Labs ( http://www.polarislabs.com/ ). The lab in NW Houston is close enough so I just drop them off when I pull them and the results are in my on-line account the next day. You can also mail them in. I use the Advanced Mobil Analysis and buy a 10-pack, so each test is $17.20. I run Amsoil in my diesel engines. I take a sample when I change it at the OEM recommended interval on the tractors and typically run the trucks about 10K between changes. From the analysis I know that I can extend the change times, so if I'm busy I don't worry if they get a few extra hours/miles. I run Hy-Gard in the JD & Ford tractors, change it at the OEM recommended intervals and change filters at the halfway hours. I take samples at both points. Although I could extend the change intervals, that's not my motivation...I'm more interested in what else is in there in terms of wear metals or contamination. I also take samples if something strange happens. I probably test a little more than necessary, but I like to see what is going on and this gives me sort of a window into the drivetrains.


----------



## weatherman

Great thread! I to am looking at a Ford tractor, 6610 model, for haying much like whitmerlegacyfarm. Looking for something comparable to my JD 2755. This will be the backup tractor for baling but primarily be used to rake and stack hay on the wagons. I searched the web for reviews with little success. This thread has provided a great deal of insight. Before reading this thread I knew very little about Fords. I have couple ignorant questions. Tractordata.com provides data for Ford and Ford-New Holland. Are they one and the same? If they are can the Ford be serviced or can I get parts at a New Holland dealer?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Short answer for Weatherman:

Through a series of acquisions, Ford tractors became Ford-New Holland, and then just New Holland.
Ford tractors are maintained/supported by New Holland dealerships.

HTH, Dave


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Heres a link to the pic of this Ford 5610, i sure am a Ford man but i just don't think i should spend the money right now. Only has about 2700 hrs on it, that's not to bad right? I'm just a small time hay maker. Sure wish i could spend the extra cash but, i need to get a pole barn built in the spring. It's tough being self employeed and make hay for a hobby.

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1589580/fp55.cgi


----------



## deadmoose

Looking pretty for a blue one. Appears to be in good shape. Too bad the wallet is too thin.


----------



## JD3430

2700 hours is nothing for a tractor that old. It could have 12,700 hours on it and that wouldn't be out of the ordinary.
I would think that tractor should be able to be had for 8-9K.

My opinion: Go to a bigger tractor. Look at some of the older Ford 8000's, etc. You could get a Ford 100 HP cab tractor for 8-9K.


----------



## Teslan

I like the Ford tractors of that era. We've had a 7710 and a 7740. The 7740 my cousin still has and uses. Great hay tractors. We have cabs because my allergies don't like haying without it and the ac on those tractors I think are better then the newer ones. They are a good size for baling hay. I think many tractors over 100 hp tend to get too big for baling small bales. We have two larger tractors. A 100 hp NH and a 120 hp Massey. They are kind of large for baling hay. I didn't really realize it until I helped my cousin out and drove the 7740 while baling and remembered what a great hay tractor it is. But JD3430 is right also. A little bigger can help also if you are doing any kind of disking, cultivating and the like. Which is why we have the larger tractors. Also I would not want to operate a loader with a 7710. For it's era it was good, but I would not like to be clutching to go into reverse and going forward so much. My left knee would be killing me after an hour.


----------



## JD3430

Small tractors actually cost more than big tractors (sometimes). The 50-75HP tractors fetch insane prices. The LITTLE compacts like 35HP are even worse.

The reason i say to go bigger is if you're anything like me, hay farming becomes an obsession. Soon you'll want to quit your "other job" and farm hay for a living. You'll then need bigger tractors.


----------



## FCF

I agreed with others that have suggested looking at a larger horsepower tractor for other jobs. That being said I also would not want a large frame tractor and may be not a 4WD because of manuverability. When looking several years ago for a 75 - 100 HP tractor it needed to be short wheelbase, which most 6 cylinder tractors didn't meet and 2WD. Already had a 75HP 4WD for loader work and use to have a 7010 AC, both were not as handy as any 2WD in this HP range as any that I have driven. This may limit you to a newer tractor and more $ than you have to invest.

I looked at alot of Fords/NH and one got away. Service played a large factor in the brands I considered which also included CIH and JD. Ened up with a 5220 CIH with less than 2200 hours and well under book value, $2000 more than the Ford 7710 that got away that had about 4400 hrs.

Bottom line keep looking until you find the perfect fit.


----------



## RockmartGA

JD3430 said:


> Small tractors actually cost more than big tractors (sometimes). The 50-75HP tractors fetch insane prices. The LITTLE compacts like 35HP are even worse.


A major factor in this dynamic is that the larger tractors are used in a farm production environment and have had the heck run out of them. When a farmer decides to get rid of a 100hp+ tractor, it is typically worn out. Leasing does change that a bit as there are some off-lease units that come available. Haven't priced any though...

50-75 hp tractors, not so much. It is possible to locate a good unit that only saw bushhogging and a little hay work.

35 hp tractors usually only see light garden work and maybe a little bushhogging with a 5' cutter. You can find one 30-years old and still get a lot of service out of it.


----------



## JD3430

I have looked at about a dozen 100-125 HP tractors in the last month or 2. Some were used for tillage as you mentioned, but some are only used to pull a disc cutter of big square baler and were in real nice shape.
After using a 70HP tractor, I can definately see where 100+ HP would have been nice going up and down hills.


----------



## R Ball

Just got a 6610 at auction. I think it's a 84 model with cab. Maybe aftermarket cab. 
We are looking to run our new hayliner baler with it. Since it's a 72 pto tractor we was thinking about having the fuel dialed up a little . Does anyone know how this is done or do we need a pro to do it?
We only want 10-15 horse more horse..


----------



## Dill

Saw a nice 5610 2wd with a cab and loader sell for 10500 at a auction saturday. Nice little tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim

5610 are very good tractors. I wish my 5610 hadn't burn't several years ago.


----------



## cornshucker

R Ball said:


> Just got a 6610 at auction. I think it's a 84 model with cab. Maybe aftermarket cab.
> We are looking to run our new hayliner baler with it. Since it's a 72 pto tractor we was thinking about having the fuel dialed up a little . Does anyone know how this is done or do we need a pro to do it?
> We only want 10-15 horse more horse..


The 6610 and 7610 have the same engine less the turbocharger on the 6610. Maybe you could find a turbo setup off of a 7610 and have your pump set up to the 7610 specs. The injection pump is the same except for the calibration. Good simple solid tractors easily maintained have never owned one but have used one quite a bit as neighbor used to have one and he and I swapped some work.


----------



## FarmerCline

R Ball said:


> Just got a 6610 at auction. I think it's a 84 model with cab. Maybe aftermarket cab.
> We are looking to run our new hayliner baler with it. Since it's a 72 pto tractor we was thinking about having the fuel dialed up a little . Does anyone know how this is done or do we need a pro to do it?
> We only want 10-15 horse more horse..


 I'm running my 5070 hayliner on a JD 3020 which should be very comparable to your 6610 and I have never had the need to have more hp so you should be fine like you are.


----------



## R Ball

Thanks farmer cline .. Just got he cab all apart to get to all the a/c stuff and all the hood removed to see what we have. 
Figured out its a tiger cab, after market. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## 8350HiTech

R Ball said:


> Thanks farmer cline .. Just got he cab all apart to get to all the a/c stuff and all the hood removed to see what we have.
> Figured out its a tiger cab, after market. Anyone heard of this?


Pretty common for road mowing tractors, I think.


----------

